# Super Easy Dinner



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

1 pound or so lean ground beef (chicken or turkey would probably be fine). Brown in a large frying pan. While the meat is browning, in another saucepan, partially cook macaroni, (I use Rottini, use your favourite pasta). When the meat is fairly well browned, I add some pepper, chilli powder, herbs & garlic seasoning and some Worcheshire Sauce. (whatever you like).When the meat is browned, I drain and put the pasta in the frying pan with the herbed meat mixture. The recipe calls for 2 tins of tomato soup. I use what I have. Today, I have 1 tin of Tomato Soup, 1 Tin of spiced tomatoes and 1 tin of crushed tomatoes, also added a little water.The recipe says to simmer on medium heat for about 30 minutes. I have mine in a large casserole in the oven on very low, 175, it will not be served for about 4 hours. Serve with French Bread & a salad, or whatever. Real easy and tasty. P.S. Tomatoes are on my do not ever eat list, this for some reason doesn't bother me.














Simmer in saucepan for about 30 minutes, serve with french bread, salad or whatever.Well, I never follow a recipe like this one. I put it all together in a few minutes, have it in the oven in a large casserole dish on real low, won't be eating it for about 4 hours so I added a little water. This is real easy and tasty too.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Oops, don't know how the added attraction got on the bottom of the recipe, just ignore it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 1999)

luckylou,Sounds great...Don't see the added attraction---was it good?Thanks,------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

